# 50+ smallmouth on Sunday!



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I never would have believed that it could happen if I didn't experience it firsthand. Kapposgd had given me some tips and told me stories and that was all I needed to hear. I hit the chagrin at 130pm and it was non stop action until 630. My buddy and I ended up pulling in 57 smallies, 2 suckers, and a 7lb sheephead. Of course there were two 30 minute periods where we had to find some shelter from the downpours and lightning! My buddy ended up pulling in the biggest smallie. Came in just over 16in. Majority of the fish were in the 10-13inch range. Overall, it was just a great day of catching....

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

First post with pictures doesn't look like it went through right...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome day! Seems like the threat of a thunderstorm makes the bass put on the feed bag! I've been meaning to try the Chagrin for smallies but haven't made it up there yet! I've had 30 smallmouth days on the Hoga though! 

What lures/bait were you using?


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Pm sent.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Didn't realize that I went through $20 of plastics until I got home!


----------



## allyfisher (Jan 9, 2013)

Cool! Great day


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome day! 

Next time, if you don't mind getting wet (and it is safe enough) fish right through the storm. I had one of my most productive 20 minutes of bass fishing in the middle of a pop up summer storm.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh believe me, I dont have a problem with that, most of the time..... We both decided that we should stop fishing the storm when a tree about 60yards from us got struck by lightning. We got out of the water for awhile and then hopped back in when the lightning slow down.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Good job! Where abouts on the Chagrin were you?


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, that's a good result. I fished the North reservation twice this past weekend for about and hour or so each time (decided to take a break from unpacking my stuff) and only got a carp and a rock bass... maybe I need to find some new places with you and Kapp hauling in that many fish...


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I live in the canton area and do a lot of smallie fishing down the tusc river, but I need new places to fish. I've been wanting to go up to the chagrin and try it out. Can I put a yak in and float that area?


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think you'd get far in a Kayak. Most of the places around the North and South Reservations a few stretches of deeper water, but with the riffles, shallow runs, and such you'd either be scraping or getting out fairly often. Up north where it empties into Erie could work, but it's much easier to walk/wade it. You could go over to the Rocky River and launch from the Metroparks Marina. I think you can go about 1/2 a mile upstream before you hit really shallow riffles, and it's about a mile or so to the Lake. I've seen a bunch of people fishing from kayaks there.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

After a while, you will find a day like that to be run of the mill. Put a few 18s in there, and you will have a banner day. It will happen for you.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

August isnt the best month to drop a yak in with the water levels at their lowest level of the year. You want a cfs of at least 200-250 before trying it. Ive gone on trips down the chagrin in a white water raft at a 350 cfs, and there was only a few tough places. Best time of the year to float the river for smallies is from april to early june, the water table is higher and the river wont drop as fast. And thats also when the lake run smallies come in, not to mention the bonus steelhead still hanging around you can catch


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh and the grand and cuyahoga offer amazing smallie fishing and are floatable when the chagrin isnt


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

kayakcrazy said:


> Good job! Where abouts on the Chagrin were you?


Are you kidding me??


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

lotaluck said:


> Are you kidding me??


Lol. My guess is somewhere between Eastlake and Chagrin Falls


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

lotaluck said:


> Are you kidding me??


No............??????


----------



## squealdeal (Sep 9, 2013)

How far is this from columbus


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

2.5-3 hours

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

2-2.5 hours probably 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

kayakcrazy said:


> No............??????


He was nice enough to report the river and let us know he was catching them on plastics. Do you really want him to post the exact location on the worl wide web?


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Where he got them isn't important, its the approach he used to find them and get them to bite that is important. Once you figure out the process of locating fish and refining your presentation on that given day it really doesn't matter where or what river you're on...every trib we have that flows into lake Erie offers spectacular smallie fishing. Just remember the single most important thing you can do while you're learning is to cover water. Smallies are homebodies, they don't move migrate around rivers - they live their lives in home ranges so don't expect to sit in one spot and all of a sudden start catching fish. Cover a lot of water


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

I've had some luck throwing popper/flies after seeing a few jump. Caught about 7 in the last 2 weeks that way with a casting bubble (didn't have my fly rod with me). Can't wait for the rain we're supposed to get this week..should be a green flag for the steelhead to start making their way into the river in bigger numbers. Though I think it'll be a bit before they get up to the Metroparks.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

lotaluck said:


> He was nice enough to report the river and let us know he was catching them on plastics. Do you really want him to post the exact location on the worl wide web?


Enjoy your day!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

kayakcrazy said:


> Enjoy your day!


My apolagies for coming off like a smart %^*. I see you only have a few posts and I should not have come off that way, This is a great place to share alot of info and would hate to discourage a new guy. Typically its a good idea to send a pm with those questions and most will answer honestly. I would be happy to share any of my creek spots with you via pm. Again my apolagies.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

We are good. Thank you for your response. You a kayaker by chance?


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

kayakcrazy said:


> We are good. Thank you for your response. You a kayaker by chance?


Yes I am and primarly fish for smallies. I Fish mostly south of us but do hit the cuyahoga from time to time. Allways looking for someone to float with. It makes it easier to have a vehicle at put in and take out. Give me a shout some time.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Sounds good.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree with covering more water to find the fish. They change locations almost daily depending on water level, clarity, sunshine, etc. Sometimes it seems like the is nothing in the river at all until you hit "the spot". I've caught 30 smallies from one hole before. You find a good hole, you can pound it all afternoon with different lures and catch fish. Also, don't overlook the small holes that might only hold 1 or 2 fish, but are worth a cast or two.


----------

